
Ask HN: What Card/Board Games Are You Playing? - gprisament
Dominion (with expansions) and contract bridge seem to be my mainstays lately (with some Catan thrown in).  Wondering what non-computerized board &#38; card games others are enjoying these days.
======
showerst
Puerto Rico is a bit slow to learn, but pretty great once it gets going.

I have Agricola on the shelf because I've been hearing how great it is, but
haven't had time to learn it yet =P.

------
ajdecon
My favorite lately has been Pandemic. If you haven't played it, you should try
it out: it's a collaborative board game (players vs game) that feels like a
faster-playing Risk, you playing vs diseases across the world.

Other games I play when I get together with friends include Nuclear War, Race
for the Galaxy, Agricola and Robo Ralley.

------
dminor
I couldn't really get my family interested in Dominion - a little hardcore for
them. Catan & poker seem to be the best bets, and Ticket to Ride works well.

I kind of want to try making my own game, although with so many unfinished
side projects I'm not sure if I'll find the time.

------
codepoet
Puerto Rico and Powergrid are my favorites. Some other great games: Dominion,
Cosmic Encounter, Space Alert, Risk

Also take a look at: <http://boardgamegeek.com>

------
kxs
I enjoy playing Skat, though I only play a few times a year, we usually need
some relative visiting to get a game going. I also like playing Catan and
Backgammon.

------
thereddestruby
Descent: journey into the dark, road to legend expansion. The ultimate
hack'n'slash. Goes well wih doritos, mountain dew, and all-nighters.

------
jtbigwoo
With small children, my list doesn't look that much like the other responses.
We play Gulo Gulo, Snails Pace Race, and Cosmic Cows mostly.

When (adult) friends come over, we play Bohnanza, Formula De, Quiddler, and
Ticket To Ride.

------
tayip9
Settlers of Catan with Cities and Knights of Catan expansion

------
throw_away
San Juan, Puerto Rico, Race for the Galaxy. Similar mechanic for all of them,
but sufficiently different to be fun in different contexts.

------
krisneuharth
Scrabble is a favorite in our house.

------
thehodge
Carcassonne (It's especially great now that an excellent iPhone app is out
(carcassonneapp.com))

------
famfam
Roll Through the Ages - Yahtzee meets Civilization. My wife AND parents both
like it.

------
rick_2047
If anybody is upto it I think there is a huge market for these board games
implemented for touch screen phones (because of the big screen).

PS: Why do I get the feeling that such a thing has been done on Apple App
store

